# kokkare / möykky / paakku



## Gavril

Mikä näistä toimisi parhaiten alla?
_

N__äen kokkareen / möykyn / paakun __peitteen alla__.

__Puurungolla on paljon __kokkareita / möykkyjä / paakkuja

__Kokkare / möykky / paakku hiiltä

[...] savea

[...] jäätä

[...] lunta

[...] suklaata_


K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Ilman laajempaa asiayhteyttä jotkut ehdotukset / vaihtoehdot tuntuvat erikoisilta. Suomen kielessä käytetään usein mielellään yhdyssanaa, vaikka englannissa saatetaankin käyttää usean sanan yhdistelmää. _Kokkare_ tuo mieleeni jotakin pienehköä, muusta irrallaan olevaa. Koska peiton alle ei näe, sanoisin mieluiten: _Näen möykyn / paakun peitteen alla.

Puun rungolla on paakkuja.
Hiilikokkare _(Tai yksinkertaisesti vain: _hiili._ Sanaa voi käyttää paitsi ainesanana, myös tarkoittamaan hiiltä esineenä: _Lattialla oli kolme hiiltä._)
_Savimöykky / savipaakku.
Jäälohkare / lohkare jäätä / jääkimpale.
Lumimöykky / lumipaakku.
Suklaapala / pala suklaata. _Tietysti _suklaamöykky_ on mahdollinen sanana, mutta suklaata taitaa aika harvoin nähdä sellaisessa muodossa, että sanan käyttö tuntuisi tarpeelliselta. _Suklaapala_ on hyvä sana, jos aiot syödä suklaan!
GOM


----------



## hui

Omat näkemykseni:
_
Näen möykyn / _paakun_ peitteen alla._ (Paakku on puristunut hienojakoisesta aineesta.)_
Puun rungo*ssa* on _paakkuja_ kyhmyjä (=pieni) / muhkuroita / pahkuroita / pahkoja (=iso)
Hiilikokkare (=hienojakoisen hiilen seassa oleva paakku?) / hiilenpala
__Lattialla oli kolme _hiiltä / _[selkeämmin:] hiilenpalaa._
_Savimöykky__ (=iso) / savipaakku
Jäälohkare (=painava) / _lohkare jäätä_ / jääkimpale (=kevyehkö)
_Lumimöykky_(=iso) __/ lumipaakku / lumikokkare
Suklaapala / pala suklaata_


----------



## Hakro

Aamulla herätessäni näin möykyn peitteen alla. Se ei ollut kokkare eikä paakku, ja onneksi se katosi, ennen kuin nousin ylös.

Nyt illalla näin, miten eri tavoilla suomalaisetkin voivat tulkita samoja, aika tavallisia sanoja. Sen vuoksi en tyrkytä enää omia mielikuviani näistä pahkuroista.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Lattialla oli kolme _hiiltä / _[selkeämmin:] hiilenpalaa."

_En tullut ajatelleeksi, että tämä saattaisi olla iästä ja asuinpaikasta riippuva asia. Minä en tarvitse _palaa_ asiaa selventämään. Se johtuu siitä, että ennen kuin Helsingissä siirryttiin kaukolämpöön, jokaisessa kerrostalossa oli pannuhuone keskuslämmitystä varten. Tähän pannuhuoneeseen tuotiin hiiltä kuorma-autoilla poltettavaksi talon omassa uunissa.

Pikku nassikkana katselin usein tätä kuorman purkamistouhua, ja tästä johtuen sana _hiili_ yhä merkitsee minulle myös hiiltä esineenä. Hiilet olivat läpimitaltaan muutaman sentin  -  ehkä 5-7 senttiä.

Ymmärrän hyvin, että henkilö, joka on syntynyt kaukolämpöön siirtymisen jälkeen tai asunut koko ikänsä kaukana kaupungeista, ei ehkä käytä sanaa samalla tavalla kuin minä ja ikäiseni stadilaiset.

GOM


----------

